# Fracino not pumping to brew pressure



## gmark0

OK this is my first post here so be gentle. I run a Fracino classic 2 group machine from the back of a vehicle and am trying to resolve a few problems. The machine is equipped with a Fluid-o-Tech rotary vane pump which is pumping water to the boiler and through the group heads no problem. My problem is the pump is not then engaging after a few seconds to drive the pressure up to 9 bar. After hitting the switch the pressure remains at 4-5 bar i.e normal household pressure and there is no obvious sign of the pump kicking in. Recently I had a problem with air locks with some dirty water also getting into the system which I have tried to flush through. I am wondering whether something has got into the pump and damaged or clogged it up, whether anything can be done to fix or whether I just buy a new pump? I had this exact same problem 6 months ago and simply got a new group head which got it all working fine, but the same thing happened 2 years before that. I am trying to diagnose what is wrong so I can avoid the expense of doing this every so often and how to avoid this happening again and again.

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## espressotechno

it's easy to sense fi the pump motor is running or not = the noise or vibration (or lack of it) will tell you.

*If the pump operation is erratic, then the starter capacitor on the motor may be faulty - a new one would be about £5 & is easy to fit.

*The pump head may be sticking - test it by either spinning the motor shaft (screwdriver on far end of shaft) or removing the pump & turning the shaft.

In both cases you should be able to turn the shafts easily by hand. If not, a new pump head is recommended - either Fluid-o-tech or Rotaflow will do.

NB If fitting a new pump head, do fit a new capacitor also.....saves hassle later.....


----------



## gmark0

espressotechno said:


> it's easy to sense fi the pump motor is running or not = the noise or vibration (or lack of it) will tell you.
> 
> *If the pump operation is erratic, then the starter capacitor on the motor may be faulty - a new one would be about £5 & is easy to fit.
> 
> *The pump head may be sticking - test it by either spinning the motor shaft (screwdriver on far end of shaft) or removing the pump & turning the shaft.
> 
> In both cases you should be able to turn the shafts easily by hand. If not, a new pump head is recommended - either Fluid-o-tech or Rotaflow will do.
> 
> NB If fitting a new pump head, do fit a new capacitor also.....saves hassle later.....


The fan on the side of the pump is powering up, no sound of any vibration and the pump is still supplying the boiler to appropriate level. When I hit a switch the gauge will move slightly but only to provide an undrinkable 4 bar brew. The second part is not happening i.e. the pump does not kick in to provide extra cold water and get pressure to 9 bar.

I will remove pump head and check. Is capacitor easy to locate?


----------



## espressotechno

The starter capacitor is the white tube approx. 8cm long sitting on top of the pump. It's not really checkable - I usually fit a new one (from stock) & see what happens.....

PS Best access to the Fracino pump & motor is: side & back panels off then flip m/c onto its back (water & power all off !)


----------

